# two beautiful Bottle baby Does



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw an add....OH NO....two bottle baby does for sale...( Mom is being used as a nurse nanny)..I fell in love and hubby and I drove 3+ hours to pick them up...I know...crazy...a weak moment but I couldn't resist ..Both got colostrum for 48 hours ...didnt poop all the way home..all night and most today...I did an enema on both and BOY they were plugged up..both feel so much better now...: ) Meet Jewels (more white) and Gemma ( mostly reddish brown) Our one day to be milkers...


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Awe... Q T pies! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are so cute..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they are cute and sweet...but I'm off my rocker lol..we have 13 moms still to kid..what was I thinking...oh well...Im in love already lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

How precious!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh my they are so stinking cute!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! I can see why you made the drive! Congrats!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they have won our hearts!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are adorable 
Sometimes you just have to follow your heart 
Congrats !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so sweet!

Question though, what causes these young ones to get stopped up?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

They are beautiful! What a great time you're going to have raising and loving them!


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh so precious. Congrats on the addition!


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Many newborn mammals need the stimulation of mom licking their bellies and bottoms to get their systems to produce, shall I say, the end product? It could be they were not well enough stimulated. For foster moms and dads, a warm wet wash cloth is a much better choice than the original mom's tongue, don't you agree? Gently stroking the bellies and under the tail usually produces results.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are pretty little things, congrats. And OMG you are going to be over run with kids here pretty soon :hammer: Lol but that's the fun part


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...we have 13 moms to kid...: ) should be noisy before long : ) Today Jewels and Gemma are playing outside in the sun...


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

happybleats said:


> they are cute and sweet...but I'm off my rocker lol..we have 13 moms still to kid..what was I thinking...oh well...Im in love already lol


I know exactly how this goes LOL!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

NyGoatmom...I think the stress of getting pulled off mom and the long drive may have contributed to them getting plugged up..but after one enema both are pooping just fine : )


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

happybleats said:


> they are cute and sweet...but I'm off my rocker lol..we have 13 moms still to kid..what was I thinking...oh well...Im in love already lol


WELL! I'm only 9 hours away if you would like to bring them to me to raise!! I ask only the first born doeling in return!!! :laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..thanks for the offer serenityfarms lol ..I will keep it in mind lol..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My grand daughter Katherine loves feeding the bottle babies : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG Katherine is so adorable happybleats !!!!
I love her little pony tails 
How cute is this picture !! 
I love to see young children interact with baby animals , lolol
Such a great picture


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And look at her little cowgirl boots :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Trickyroo....She is a hoot. She is 1 1/2 years old...Loves coming to grandmas and chasing the animals..all the goats and donkeys love her...So that good lol..problem is I can hardly keep up with her running here and there and take pics at the same time lol...I cant wait until Loretta finally has her baby donkey...that will be fun to see her around..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , lol. That is so sweet , I love to see kids grow up with animals.
I hope you can take some pictures of Katherine with Loretta's baby , that's 
going to be precious , lol
Good luck with Loretta !


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

So adorable, especially that last photo.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Two adorable bottle babies...one feeding the other


----------

